# Hot weather, dried up river



## Marverylo287 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey guys. Long time lurker first time thread starter

 Not looking too  good for us public land poor guys this season.
All my WMAs are DRY within driving distance of Spalding county. Surely most of the state is just as dry.
Went down to the flint river last night and can't remember when I've seen it this low. The drought back in 06-07 didn't have it this low that I can recall. This time last year I could go down at sunset and watch droves of woodies flying back to roost. It was All the scouting I needed to do bc we had a stellar year hunting the flint last year just by showing up. Much better than trips we made to Seminole and Eufaula . With Seminole written off my list due to the amount of pure idiocy and over crowding I saw last year I'm not so sure I'll even kill anything this year. I'm not asking for locations or anything, but has anyone even seen anything promising in their areas ? I certainly haven't.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 3, 2016)

Probably need to head south where the Flibt gets a little deeper. All the public areas I hunt I'm still going to hunt but it will be a little tougher to get to some of them. I like it when the water is low, find water and you find birds.


----------



## riverrunnerga (Nov 3, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Probably need to head south where the Flibt gets a little deeper. All the public areas I hunt I'm still going to hunt but it will be a little tougher to get to some of them. I like it when the water is low, find water and you find birds.





Agreed! I hunt Morgan county and surrounding areas and we have very little water on most rivers! It is going to be a rough year! Too .... way too many people not enough water!


----------



## Marverylo287 (Nov 3, 2016)

The problem around here is all the swamps off the river where the birds hang out are gona be dry. Takes a lot of rain to fill them. My Strategy is cutting them off in the river where they're going in to the swamps. You'd be surprised how quickly they change their mind about where they were going with a few decoys not far from their destination. Usually pulls them at least in shooting range checking out the decoys or they'll actually sit down in them on rare occasion.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 3, 2016)

I love it when water is a little more scarce in terms of duck hunting. The birds are generally more concentrated.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Nov 4, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I love it when water is a little more scarce in terms of duck hunting. The birds are generally more concentrated.



Yeah if your hunting big public lakes it's not an issue.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 4, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Yeah if your hunting big public lakes it's not an issue.



Even if you are not I still like it better.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 4, 2016)

I like it better, my spots weren't as hot after this big rains last year, it spread them out and I had to scout hard to scratch a few decent hunts.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Nov 4, 2016)

Checked a couple more spots that are usually covered up in ducks by now. One spot I like to guage numbers off of is the griffin reservoir. I figure I can mention it here because if you hunt that spot you are going to jail! Saw a few coots out there an that was it. I have seen everything from Ruddys to mallards to blue bills redheads canvas backs hanging out on that reservoir bc they know it's safe. Even saw some large swans out there 2 years ago around this time.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 4, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> Checked a couple more spots that are usually covered up in ducks by now. One spot I like to guage numbers off of is the griffin reservoir. I figure I can mention it here because if you hunt that spot you are going to jail! Saw a few coots out there an that was it. I have seen everything from Ruddys to mallards to blue bills redheads canvas backs hanging out on that reservoir bc they know it's safe. Even saw some large swans out there 2 years ago around this time.



Heck, it is in the mid 70's almost to the Candian Border right now. You'd be lucky to see some wood ducks right now.


----------



## ugaringneck (Nov 4, 2016)

yeah, this heat is ridiculous.  it's really hard to think that we're only 2 weeks removed from opening day.  i find it hard to believe that they'll just magically show up by then considering that the weather looks like it will be more of the same across the country, but maybe they will.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> Heck, it is in the mid 70's almost to the Candian Border right now. You'd be lucky to see some wood ducks right now.



Tell that to the 150+ I found yesterday.  If nothing else, I can atleast shoot woodies opening day!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 5, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Tell that to the 150+ I found yesterday.  If nothing else, I can atleast shoot woodies opening day!



Same here but they are resident birds that have been here since summer.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 5, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> Same here but they are resident birds that have been here since summer.



They will eat all the same.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Nov 5, 2016)

Seems like Georgia duck hunters get down on hunting woodies the last few years. They're a challenge, they're fun to hunt, and they eat better than most ducks I've had. What's the problem? We too good for a woody shoot now?


----------



## Marverylo287 (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone know what the levels are like on the rivers dumping into Jackson lake? I've never hunted there but I've heard it gets crowded, I figure if the low levels keep some guys out who don't have boats that can get up there some luck could be had. Lots of guys with mud motors around now though so It really may be nothing special or give no advantage having one these days.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Nov 5, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> Seems like Georgia duck hunters get down on hunting woodies the last few years. They're a challenge, they're fun to hunt, and they eat better than most ducks I've had. What's the problem? We too good for a woody shoot now?



Not really but everyone can kill a wood duck. I enjoy shooting them no doubt but mostly on the weekdays or days when I have something to do later. Just not as much sport as other species.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Yep, what he said  ^^^^


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2016)

Maps and fuel.  Used both this weekend.  The saga continues next week!


----------



## hrstille (Nov 6, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> Anyone know what the levels are like on the rivers dumping into Jackson lake? I've never hunted there but I've heard it gets crowded, I figure if the low levels keep some guys out who don't have boats that can get up there some luck could be had. Lots of guys with mud motors around now though so It really may be nothing special or give no advantage having one these days.



NOAA website. You can see the level in all rivers and lakes in GA


----------



## riverrunnerga (Nov 6, 2016)

we all might need to pack out bags and hunt with King on the coast! I'm sure they still have water!!!!!


----------



## RLykens (Nov 6, 2016)

I love the low water years. Keeps all the birds concentrated. Gotta work a little harder to find them but when you do it's on. Good luck to yall hope ya find a spot to go.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 7, 2016)

If it doesn't get cold it won't matter either way here.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Nov 7, 2016)

Jackson Lake, The south river and yellow river are low low. But there's a plenty of mud motors around (including my brother and all his friends that run up the rivers all the time) the lake you won't be alone. I've never seen the sloughs off Hwy 36 at the yellow river dry like they are now. I've hunted up there w them a few times and it's all I've seen is boats riding up and down the river through the decoys ect. I'll never go back.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 7, 2016)

Better work on your deer hunting


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 7, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Better work on your deer hunting



I hope everyone gets in that mind set!


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 10, 2016)

Goin to watch a swamp this eve, it's two miles from the river an instead of being 100% full it's around 75% full but no where close to dry. I have a feeling it'll be full of birds will let y'all know after dark.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Nov 10, 2016)

I wonder if all this smoke will keep birds from stopping or hanging around here... What few migrate through here.
I thought the woodies we we're shooting last year were likely local birds until my buddy shot a banded one that turned out to be from Minnesota.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 14, 2016)

We've watched it twice once had 45 other had 70. We only hunt occasionally the river gets pounded all next week with high schoolers on vacation. So 40/70 will bring birds back to unpressured water when we decide to hunt. Birds should be there. Just not sure with this weather how many birds are on the river. But as pressure increases all around us bird numbers tend to steadily climb.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yep, it won't take long for the birds to find the unpressures waters


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 22, 2016)

Watched it this eve, 150 went to roost slowly getting the numbers right. Pressure on the river an limited water slowly adding the pieces together


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2016)

deast1988 said:


> Watched it this eve, 150 went to roost slowly getting the numbers right. Pressure on the river an limited water slowly adding the pieces together



Wowzers!  The puzzle is coming together!  You're gonna smack em....I just know it!


----------

